# Tragisches Bootsunglück



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2010)

Leider sind wieder 2 Tote Bootsangler zu beklagen. Das Unglück geschah  vor Fünen. Das Boot war mit 4 Anglern besetzt und ein 52 sowie ein 49  Jahre alter Mann kamen ums leben.

Kam gerade so bei RSH (Radio Schleswig-Holstein)

Tragisch!!!

Mein Mitgefühl gilt den Angehörigen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Ja, ist immer schlimm wenn sowas passiert.

Was war denn die Ursache? Das Wetter?


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1049210


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/1049210




#6

Ursache noch ungeklärt . . .


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Ja vorsicht ist auf dem Wasser immer geboten. 
Man darf nicht leichtsinnig sein.

Ein Bekannter der Familie ist dieses Jahr auch ertrunken. (Müritz)


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

tragisch ... tragisch .... 
kann man wieder nur oft genug betonen das mit den richtigen Rettungmitteln das nicht passiert wäre #q


----------



## Herbynor (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Bitte keine Verurteilungen wen noch nichts bekannt ist.
Herbynor


----------



## snofla (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

mein Beileid

mal abwarten was da noch kommt...........


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Bitte keine Verurteilungen wen noch nichts bekannt ist.
> Herbynor




das hat nix mit Verurteilen zu tun ... #c
mit nem Schwimmanzug und Schwimmweste kann man einfach nicht ertrinken ....


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Zitat HD4ever:
mit nem Schwimmanzug und Schwimmweste kann man einfach nicht ertrinken  ..

Aber dennoch nach einiger Zeit an Unterkühlung sterben!
Ich denke aber, dies sind Spekulationen solange nchts näheres bekannt ist.
Bis dahin bleibt nur, den Angehörigen ein herzliches Beileid zu wünschen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Freelander (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das hat nix mit Verurteilen zu tun ... #c
> mit nem Schwimmanzug und Schwimmweste kann man einfach nicht ertrinken ....



Doch dat geht leider auch,bei Wellenschlag ohne Sprayhod an der Weste.

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Naja,

ich habe diesmal wieder in Norge festgestellt, dass die meisten Angler auf ihren Schwimmwesten im Boot sitzen anstatt sie anzuziehen.

Wenn man sie trotzdem anzieht und gut verschnürt, gilt man bekanntlich als "Weichei".


*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................................*

.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



Freelander schrieb:


> Doch dat geht leider auch,bei Wellenschlag *ohne Sprayhod* an der Weste.
> 
> Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.



Meinst sicherlich Lifebelt... Sprayhood ist ne Spritzhaube.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Auch mein Beileid. Schade, das es wieder zu solchen Unglücken kommt.

Um Spekulationen vorzubeugen ein paar Infos aus der Berlingske Tiden:

Das 15 -16 Fuß lange Boot kenterte etwa in Höhe Lundeborg / Nordfünen.Zwei der vier Insassen konnten sich schwimmend an Land retten und die Rettungskräfte alarmieren. Beide anderen Angler ( alle vier trugen Rettungswesten ) wurden geborgen. Einer starb bereits an Land, der zweite im Krankenhaus.

Die Wassertemperatur ist hier im Moment zwischen 12 und 14 Grad. Windstärken hatten wir die letzten Tage BFT 5 -6 teilweise auf 7.

> http://www.bt.dk/krimi/en-doed-efter-jolleulykke-en-stadig-i-livsfare


----------



## Freelander (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Meinst sicherlich Lifebelt... Sprayhood ist ne Spritzhaube.



Genau die Spritzhaube meine ich auch.
Den Lifebelt kann ich mir ja schlecht über den Kopf ziehen ist ja eben keine Spritschutzhaube,wenn die Wellen über einen schlagen bei bewegter See.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> ich habe diesmal wieder in Norge festgestellt, dass die meisten Angler auf ihren Schwimmwesten im Boot sitzen anstatt sie anzuziehen.
> 
> ...




Mit was für Schwachomaten bist du den unterwegs, Kinder? 
Die Frage ist doch da nur ob man ein Dummkopf sein will, oder ein Weichei, aber dass ist ja eh nur lächerlich.


----------



## antonio (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Mit was für Schwachomaten bist du den unterwegs, Kinder?
> Die Frage ist doch da nur ob man ein Dummkopf sein will, oder ein Weichei, aber dass ist ja eh nur lächerlich.



dann guck dich mal um auf den booten, ohne mich zu weit hinauszulehnen, behaupte ich mal daß min. 70% keine westen anlegen.
nur mal so als beispiel die eingestellten fotos filme etc anggucken.

antonio


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Mein Beileid!
....15 bis 16 Fuß = unter 5m, Jolle, offene Küste, 4 Mann! Wieviele Diskussionen hatten wir schon dazu? Hilft wohl leider nichts. Einfach nur traurig. Vielleicht sollten wir nach einer Woche nochmal drüber reden. Jetzt stehen sicher andere Dinge an.
Dolfin


----------



## toddn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Immer wieder tragische solche Unfälle. Man kann gar nicht oft genug darauf hinweisen, wie gefährlich die hohe See doch sein kann; man muss ständig aufmerksam sein. 

Mein Mitgefühl gilt den Angehörigen.


----------



## Freelander (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



angelpaar schrieb:


> anstatt sich selber gedanken zu machen und mit noch mehr vorsicht die nächste ausfahrt anzutreten ... kommen solche einfältigen komentare ... so nach dem motto mir kann das nicht passieren ... und das ist gerade der trugschluss ... das kann unter bestimmten voraussetzungen jedem passieren ... ob kleines oder großes boot ob schwimmweste und rettungsanzug ... man kann und sollte soweit wie möglich vorsorge treffen ... aber unfälle kann niemand ausschließen und überheblichkeit ist da fehl am platz
> 
> achso herzversagen, schock, unterkühlung sind die dinge nicht eine kaputze auf dem kopf ...



Du scheinst da vlt. was in den falschen Hals bekommen zu haben.
HD hat ne Behauptung aufgestellt,die ich nur versucht habe zu wiederlegen und nichts anderes,mehr war hier nicht meine  Absicht und das war nicht mal böse gemeint.
Kapuze hin oder her ich weiß das es so ist,wie ich es geschrieben habe.
Das naklar vorranging die Unterkühlung zu solch einem schrecklichen Ende führt ist mir wohl bewußt,aber das war ja auch garnicht Thema in desm Moment,jedenfalls für mich nicht.
Ich wollte bloß eine Aussage wiederlegen,die so nicht stimmt und da will ich auch HD nicht mit angreifen sondern nur draufhinweisen.
Aber im Grunde wird das hier bloß wieder falsch interpretiert und hilft den Verunfallten auch nicht mehr.
Deswegen sage nocheinmal mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


PS:Unglück schläft leider nicht,und ich weiß wovon ich spreche,das könnt Ihr mir glauben.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

ja ... denke auch das soll nicht zerlabert werden ! 
wahrscheinlich wird wieder Leichsinn im Spiel sein - sei es das etwaige Sicherheitsmittel nicht dabei waren - das das Boot zu klein war - oder bei der Wetterlage überhaupt erst rausgefahrern ... oder ... oder ... oder #c

sie Angehörigen sind zu bedauern - das hier wird garantiert leider nicht die letzte Meldung dieser Art bleiben #d


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

4,80Meter + 4 Personen + Windstärke 6-7 ist halt irgendwie ne miese Gleichung....

Schade um die beiden verstorbenen Angler!



antonio schrieb:


> dann guck dich mal um auf den booten, ohne mich zu weit hinauszulehnen, behaupte ich mal daß min. 70% keine westen anlegen.
> nur mal so als beispiel die eingestellten fotos filme etc anggucken.
> 
> antonio



Diese Quellen sind hier jedoch nicht repräsentativ, da diese Nichtträger ja nicht zwangsweise auch jeden Träger als Weichei o.ä. betiteln.

Ich trage bis auf wenige Ausnahmesituationen auch keine Weste. 

Bin mir auch absolut bewusst das dieses nicht die Hunderprozentlösung ist würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen jemanden der das nicht so sieht als Weichei oder was auch immer zu betiteln.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Hallo,
im Booteforum - alles über Boote - tragisches Unglück - schreibt die Tochter eines der Opfer einen traurigen Aufruf an alle Angler. Ich weiß nicht, ob man das verlinken darf oder kopieren. Könnt ja selbst reinschauen.

Derzeit bleibt nur Ruhe zu halten. Ich kann jedem nur raten, diese Zeilen zu lesen und endlich jedem öffentlich hier ins Gewissen zu reden, der solche Fahrten ohne Kenntnisse mit unzureichendem Gerät unternimmt. Damit will ich nichts unterstellen. Alles Weitere später.

Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## Stokker (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.Es ist immer wieder schlimm sowas lesen zu müssen.

Solche Unglücke rufen dann immer wieder Diskussionen auf den Plan, ist ja auch normal.

Ob Schuld oder nicht, ist dabei in meinen Augen erstmal zweitrangig.

Jeder kann und sollte natürlich etwas dazu beitragen, dass er vieleicht glimpflicher im Falle eines Falles davonkommt.
Ohne Weste, nie, ist meine Devise.
Floater und Handy sowieso,Echolot ist auch noch ganz gut für den Fall von Seenebel in Landnähe. Und Leuchtraketen habe ich auch.

Und für den Fall, das ich mal muss, habe ich ein Kunststoffgefäss dabei. Das kann ich nach Gebrauch ins Wasser entleeren und ausspülen, ohne mich über die Bordwand lehnen zu müssen.Das ist wichtiger als man sich vorstellen kann, denn jedem Bootsangler drückt irgendwann mal die Blase.

Aber man kann sich noch so absichern.Wie es dann aussieht wenn du im kalten Wasser liegst, das ist sicher eine ganz andere Geschichte. Eine, die ich gar nicht kennen möchte...


----------



## snofla (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

@Dolfin,danke für den Hinweis

habs mir gerad mal durchgelesen...............da wird einem ganz anders


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man das verlinken darf oder kopieren.



Verlinken ist kein Problem.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Habs auch gelesen und hab immer noch Gänsehaut...


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?p=1947337#post1947337
Beitrag Nr. 8


----------



## Capt. Tom (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Auch von mir aus herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## volkerm (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Herzliches Beileid!

Konsequenz kann für uns nur sein- bei jeder Unsicherheit zurück an Land!
Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid. 

@Volker, nur muss der Bootsführer auch beharlich auf die Rückfahrt bestehen. Bei vier Mann ist das nicht immer so einfach. Ich selber habe das letztes Jahr erlebt als es hieß: Guck doch die anderen (1Boot) fahren doch auch raus. Ich sagte: ICH fahre aber bei 6-7 BFT Ost nicht einen Milimeter auf die Ostsee. 

Danach braucht man aber auch einsichtige Mitfahrer, weil der jenige redet seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr mit mir. Macht aber nix, weil jetzt könnte er es wenigstens noch.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Tragisches Bootsunglück*

Hallo Jochen,
wenn mit dieser Haltung irgendwann nur einem kind der Vater erhlten bleibt, können solche Fifis gern den Mund halten. Hast du richtig gemacht. Auch bei mir läuft das nicht anders. Meine Mitfahrer wissen aber dafür auch: O.K. wenn er wirklich fährt, dann geht auch alles klar und wir können uns entspannt der Angelei widmen.
Gruß


----------

